# Looking for some Form Help



## Car_walk (Oct 17, 2019)

Not an expert, but 27 looks too long. I’d be interested to see your 26. On the 27, you’re leaning back and your front arm is very extended. Look up pictures of pros (Levi morgan, Jesse broad water) and compare yourself to them. You may need to be shorter than you think


----------



## jaronmarkland12 (Aug 27, 2018)

Kader said:


> I’d like to see what is wrong with my form. I’ve bounced between 26 and 27 inches of draw. I’m 5’6.
> View attachment 7527318
> This is 26.5 draw length.
> View attachment 7527319
> ...


Looks good… I prefer shooting with the fat part below the thumb making contact on the grip and less palm I guess is the best way to describe it lol it’s just more comfortable and get better groups.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHardOne (Dec 15, 2020)

I'd definitely try 26" and see how that looks/feels. you'll probably feel a little scrunched up but send a few down range. I shoot a DL that is shorter than I thought I needed to be but the pics/results don't lie (5'10", 74" finger tip to finger tip. shoot 28 or 28.5 depending on release being used). Nice thing with your bow is its pretty easy to experiment with DL and see how they feel.


----------



## Kader (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks guy. I’m going to try and get a picture of it at 26 inches.


----------



## Kader (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## bonehed67 (Jan 8, 2008)

Left shoulder looks high to me and your weight is on your back foot. You are leaning back at the waist. If you draw a level line straight up from the center of your feet, you will see how much you are leaning.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## tikaldah2000 (Apr 12, 2008)

You look pretty comfortable at 26. It appears to me that you have a little more elbow rotation at 26 that will keep your arm away from the string which is good if you are hunting in cold weather. Your stance looks pretty closed too, but both are hard to be sure on with a shot from the side only. Your stance with the 26.5 looks to be more open, and there doesn't seem to be a big difference in elbow height between 26.5 and 26. I would experiment and go with whichever gives the best results. Be sure to keep everything else the same though. It never ceases to amaze me how not holding the same stance between ends can mess up my groups.


----------



## Kader (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for the input. I can definitely see the closed stance with the 26. 26 and 26.5 both feel good.


----------

